# Happy New Yearz dribbler #151



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

headed to Wally World to see what kinda meds I can take......... can.t quit.coughing............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

I know that aint LS, but I like it and it's different . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Listen to this one, and remember...


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2014)

afternoon everybody.......wet rainy day here


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> afternoon everybody.......wet rainy day here





Down to just a light drizzle here now. Ended up with 1 and 4/10ths though. Fixin` to go set a deerstand and listen for some ducks, then come in and have a bowl of my world championship chili that is simmerin` just fine, and a small glass of 46.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Down to just a light drizzle here now. Ended up with 1 and 4/10ths though. Fixin` to go set a deerstand and listen for some ducks, then come in and have a bowl of my world championship chili that is simmerin` just fine, and a small glass of 46.



Go get'em bubba. Like someone here learned the hard way yesterday mornin, "ya can't kill'em from da couch"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Go get'em bubba. Like someone here learned the hard way yesterday mornin, "ya can't kill'em from da couch"



 


I'm out. Ya'll have a good afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





That boy can SANG !!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 29, 2014)

i guess i should post something in here since Quack went to the trouble of starting a new one


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. Wish I was in the land of cotton.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love me some shinedown!!





To be honest, first time I eva listened to 'em . . .




hdm03 said:


> i guess i should post something in here since Quack went to the trouble of starting a new one





Yep, I'm yo Diddy ..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> To be honest, first time I eva listened to 'em . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen to second chance..
45..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

ohh and "burning bright"


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2014)

what happened?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> what happened?



you made a post rhydirt.


----------



## rydert (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you made a post rhydirt.



oh....thought I passed out........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> afternoon everybody.......wet rainy day here


DERRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> oh....thought I passed out........


WAKE UP!!!!!!!!! I FINALLY GOT MY PACKAGES!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

no pics?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no pics?



here is a pix


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no pics?


no, packs & packs of cubed steak, ground & sausages!
Gotta get pics of my SS gift tomorrow, had to leave, went & got some more cough med's came home & did a breathing treatment......... I think that is going to be my key........ now watching Norman Reeduss on the Queen Lateffa show.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

chicken and dumplings that's what's for dinner!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Evening, peeps.
Got home from work and hit the hay for 4 hours. Probably have a hard time sleeping tonight, but i was exhausted after the weekend.
Hoping to go to Chickaswahatchee tomorrow and sight in my rifle if i get off work in time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

I'da married this gal . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da married this gal . .



Never heard of her?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da married this gal . .



Beautiful woman, but had a lot of snakes in da head and a lot of coke up da nose. Hard to believe she's 68 now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Get it ONNNNNNNNNNN !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

This was played at Dawn and I reception  . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Idon't know her name, but I'd marry her . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


>





I like, but you gotta have yo head right to listen . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like, but you gotta have yo head right to listen . .



Unk, now ya know my head ain ever been right, I gots no problems lissenin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Unk, now ya know my head ain ever been right, I gots no problems lissenin



Course ProBullRiders an Jim Beam fer supper prolly don't help........or mebbe it does......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like, but you gotta have yo head right to listen . .



My head ain't right. Just not for me.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My head ain't right. Just not for me.



Happens cuz  


My boss has cut off my Pandora many times while I was workin in the shop


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon



til midnite hoss


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



A PBR in my hand


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I got some of the duck boyzzz on me ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I got some of the duck boyzzz on me ...





Those boys don`t have a clue. If they knew your kill totals, they would cry. And that would probably include deer too.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah that youngin is getting all riled up


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I got some of the duck boyzzz on me ...



It ain easy to ruffle they feathers is it   



Nicodemus said:


> Those boys don`t have a clue. If they knew your kill totals, they would cry. And that would probably include deer too.



ya know I bleve ya mite be onta sumthin


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I got some of the duck boyzzz on me ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Those boys don`t have a clue. If they knew your kill totals, they would cry. And that would probably include deer too.






Oh Laaaaaaaawd, he just threatend to have me banned in a PM !!!  

Dang younguns..


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> chicken and dumplings that's what's for dinner!



Did you roll your own?
Dough?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, I got some of the duck boyzzz on me ...



Are you formally filing a complaint with the Board to intervene?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd, he just threatend to have me banned in a PM !!!
> 
> Dang younguns..



so he weren't reloadin, jus diggin fer lead shot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you formally filing a complaint with the Board to intervene?




No sir, I'm still on board with the Ameristep blindzzz...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you formally filing a complaint with the Board to intervene?



As his nephew I can say emphatically NO, he may however be needin a censor to foller him


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, I'm still on board with the Ameristep blindzzz...





Hankus said:


> As his nephew I can say emphatically NO, he may however be needin a censor to foller him



see what I mean


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, I'm still on board with the Ameristep blindzzz...



10-4. Pm to HDm03 has been cancelled.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't taze me bro


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hands up don't shoot


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

All right.
I'm telling you right now, stay out of the duck forum or change the direction of your posts.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Will do


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> All right.
> I'm telling you right now, stay out of the duck forum or change the direction of your posts.



I'm cool, that was my obligatory quarterly post


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I did good I am staying out of the sports forum too.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I did good I am staying out of the sports forum too.



ain hittin on much these days are ya hoss  Thems the 2 best holes ta catch a few


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ain hittin on much these days are ya hoss  Thems the 2 best holes ta catch a few


 Bama has pulled me over so much, I try and stay out of his radar beam. Once bed fishing season is here, I will need some good behavior points


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Bama has pulled me over so much, I try and stay out of his radar beam. Once bed fishing season is here, I will need some good behavior points



Good luck wit dat.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idon't know her name, but I'd marry her . .



This needs fair treatment. Like maybe "Ahab the Arab"


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Bama has pulled me over so much, I try and stay out of his radar beam. Once bed fishing season is here, I will need some good behavior points



herd dat, but ain it easier ta catch the bucks after the beddin


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck wit dat.



 the porstaf can't catch a break


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the porstaf can't catch a break



yeah, they cut the web scoutin down to nubbins


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Trollin ain't easy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yeah, they cut the web scoutin down to nubbins


Only thing I ever saw grow smaller.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck wit dat.


oooooooooohhhhh, bamaslowburn..................


Wycliff said:


> Trollin ain't easy


nope, it's for the tuff-e-nuff crowd.........


Wycliff said:


> Hey Keebs


hey darlin', howudoin?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

wy got a double an I got squat......I seeeeee


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Them ducks must be some good eatin cause they sho get feisty bout em


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Them ducks must be some good eatin cause they sho get feisty bout em



I got a white one, only 20 bucks ta shoot her at feed time, 30 any other time


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I got a white one, only 20 bucks ta shoot her at feed time, 30 any other time



No no I ain't got no DU sticker or Yeti I can't get into duck huntin


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Friend just dropped off a turkey hen. Said it flew into his CB antenna and broke its neck. It has a broke neck for sure. We'll see.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> No no I ain't got no DU sticker or Yeti I can't get into duck huntin



well, what bout chikin huntin  I got more of them an they cheeper


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well, what bout chikin huntin  I got more of them an they cheeper



Might be fun. They in a pen? I don't wanna have to chase em to fer


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Might be fun. They in a pen? I don't wanna have to chase em to fer



some of em......I can take ya to the neighbors fer a taste of a true free range hunt


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Whoo hoo gonna go on a shicken hunt, let me go iron my camo. What kinda calls you reckon I need, or you think here chicky chik will work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Them ducks must be some good eatin cause they sho get feisty bout em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Do da fly ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Whoo hoo gonna go on a shicken hunt, let me go iron my camo. What kinda calls you reckon I need, or you think here chicky chik will work





Want to borry one of my hawks?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Whoo hoo gonna go on a shicken hunt, let me go iron my camo. What kinda calls you reckon I need, or you think here chicky chik will work



I spect ya need a plastic bottle wid a couple rocks in it fer a call. Do ya want the trophy pics in front of nonrunnin boats, runnin boats, nonrunnin truck (import or domestic), runnin truck (domestic only), hog pen, chicken pen or partially plowed field


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do da fly ???



depends



Nicodemus said:


> Want to borry one of my hawks?



ya ever killt Abner


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Jerry Clower liked to ruind it for us here after his 'rat killin" story. Fellers got to comin 'round and rentn up old barns. Formin up clubs, importing New York sewer rats, got on a trophy rat management plan. Got so the kids didn't have a place to hunt.

They even had a magazine goin where you could buy a mahogany rat killing stick with a solid Gold knocker.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> depends
> 
> 
> 
> ya ever killt Abner





I gave him to Miss Tomboy Boots a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I gave him to Miss Tomboy Boots a couple of years ago.



Hoss, I got a replacement named Lil Ugly. He's the greatest rooster ever to be bred under a fallin porch. I swear he's top notch trash. I'd give em to ya if ya could wait til Janury.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I spect ya need a plastic bottle wid a couple rocks in it fer a call. Do ya want the trophy pics in front of nonrunnin boats, runnin boats, nonrunnin truck (import or domestic), runnin truck (domestic only), hog pen, chicken pen or partially plowed field



I'll bring my squealin hen just in case


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Jerry Clower liked to ruind it for us here after his 'rat killin" story. Fellers got to comin 'round and rentn up old barns. Formin up clubs, importing New York sewer rats, got on a trophy rat management plan. Got so the kids didn't have a place to hunt.
> 
> They even had a magazine goin where you could buy a mahogany rat killing stick with a solid Gold knocker.



I use my William Barkley Masterson custom deluxe at them fancy rebred NY  sewer rat killins


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Hoss, I got a replacement named Lil Ugly. He's the greatest rooster ever to be bred under a fallin porch. I swear he's top notch trash. I'd give em to ya if ya could wait til Janury.





I `preciate it, but we don`t need a rooster anymore. As our old hens die off, we gonna get down to just 4 or 5 layin` hens. We on the go too much now for 30 to 40 layers.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'll bring my squealin hen just in case



Well suit yerself, but crackin a cold can an hollerin "Auhite ya sum...." ,,,,,,,um jus bring the hen call


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I `preciate it, but we don`t need a rooster anymore. As our old hens die off, we gonna get down to just 4 or 5 layin` hens. We on the go too much now for 30 to 40 layers.



heard dat, iffn I keep cullin down ta the 50 I got in mind I'm not takin no more wid out cullin some.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I use my William Barkley Masterson custom deluxe at them fancy rebred NY  sewer rat killins



Most of 'em bought raggedy overhalls to dress the part and still had their white shirts with bowties..

Imported alfalfa hay bales from Maryland. I know all this cause I was a bartender at one . The more dilapidated the barn the better the bar. Mirrors on the back wall and all. I never heard such bragging and lyin in my life.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Wy insinuated I'm a duck.....I'm offended....he missed the r in there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Those boys don`t have a clue. If they knew your kill totals, they would cry. And that would probably include deer too.





Quackbro plays fo keepz and you do too !!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quackbro plays fo keepz and you do too !!!



iffn I live ta be old as yall I hope they say the same bout me


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I think Wy insinuated I'm a duck.....I'm offended....he missed the r in there



Sorry


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry



It happens


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm gonna hafta go spend time with the wife before I get banded, folkz just don't wanna know the #'s I've put to bed . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Hankus said:


> wy got a double an I got squat......I seeeeee


never thought ya noticed me any more..............


----------



## Hankus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hafta go spend time with the wife before I get banded, folkz just don't wanna know the #'s I've put to bed . .



Busy tamara evenin?



Keebs said:


> never thought ya noticed me any more..............



Sorry kebo, ain noticied nobody much lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hafta go spend time with the wife before I get banded, folkz just don't wanna know the #'s I've put to bed . .



You're killing me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You're killing me.




Datz yo job, get ova it . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You're killing me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Quack  Pookie . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

prezent!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da married this gal . .





blood on the ground said:


> Never heard of her?!?!


Dang you are a youngun!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang you are a youngun!!



hey, we all gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Pookie completely ruined my fantasy of Linda, I sat on the front row of one of her concerts, and I swear she sang that song just for me, I mean straight up eye contact. She wanted me, I know it.


Now Pookie sez she was a coke addict, I'da bought her all the Coca Cola she wanted to drank . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Back then coke weren't but a nickel


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Back then coke weren't but a nickel


And Quack would have sprung for a dolla!!..........Big Money!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Back then coke weren't but a nickel





RUTTNBUCK said:


> And Quack would have sprung for a dolla!!..........Big Money!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Shania Twain still the finest woman that ever sang . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shania Twain still the finest woman that ever sang . .


Get with the times.......Miranda Lambert Shelton........Dang Blake is one lucky............I ain't going to say it!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shania Twain still the finest woman that ever sang . .



This is true


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2014)

I liked Crystal Gayle, but that is just me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

I was a little to young for her


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I was a little to young for her




So was Fred Flinstone . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So was Fred Flinstone . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I was a little to young for her



That womenz had to be careful or she'd flush her hair down the potty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Get with the times.......Miranda Lambert Shelton........Dang Blake is one lucky............I ain't going to say it!!!





Not EVEN in the same class as Shania, NOT even close..


You can't touch this . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Ain't but one thing worse than heating up fish inda microwave and that's nocking the chill of a couple of egg salad sammiches! LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not EVEN in the same class as Shania, NOT even close..
> 
> 
> You can't touch this . .



About one size away from some serious moose knuckle!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Now that's funny


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheap entertainment= watching a 50yr man try and solve a rubiks cube...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheap entertainment= watching a 50yr man try and solve a rubiks cube...



 keep an eye on him or he'll take it apart and put it back together all lined up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Now ya'll funnin on the old guyz . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> keep an eye on him or he'll take it apart and put it back together all lined up



He has let a few swear words go!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So was Fred Flinstone . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Now ya'll funnin on the old guyz . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's one fo Nancy and hom03  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

later Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Stupid forklift driva just KO the safety rail! Someone is going for a tinkle test!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

just on a larger scale


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid forklift driva just KO the safety rail! Someone is going for a tinkle test!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



Aahh, leave it for day shift!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

put some tape round it it'll be ok


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Mernin


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

GW must be readin back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

morning Wy and BOG

mercy the drivelers were busy last night after I went to watch a foosbawl.

Well the coffee is ready and doesn't have no cheekin feathers, moose knuckles, duckling parts in it.  So grab a cup for yourself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> GW must be readin back



'twas and there was lots to read.   Didn't listen to all the muzack either.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee, I'm getting use to these nights


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Where's BOG


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Currently Active Users: 241 (20 members and 221 guests) 

Wow a lot of guests first thing in the moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Where's BOG



probably fixing the barrier the forklift was driven into.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Currently Active Users: 241 (20 members and 221 guests)
> 
> Wow a lot of guests first thing in the moanin



im here! it works off the same system as the clock


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Currently Active Users: 241 (20 members and 221 guests)
> 
> Wow a lot of guests first thing in the moanin



Probably all the hackers in N. Korea.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> probably fixing the barrier the forklift was driven into.



nope ... eatin my lunch. had to leave the busted hand rail alone so the safety dude could take pictures an all..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

homo3 worked on it to too two 2


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably all the hackers in N. Korea.



that's funny!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> im here! it works off the same system as the clock



Did you use the caution or fragile tape to fix the guard rail?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the coffee, I'm getting use to these nights



idjit! ifin you admit it they will keep you there forever!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you use the caution or fragile tape to fix the guard rail?



used about 100ft of yeller caution tape... pro-feshinal!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit! ifin you admit it they will keep you there forever!




We swing shifts, I'm just covering vacations that's why I got so many. But the truth is I wouldn't mind if they left me on em


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> used about 100ft of yeller caution tape... pro-feshinal!



The more the merrier


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> used about 100ft of yeller caution tape... pro-feshinal!



did the new manager give the smile of approval?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> We swing shifts, I'm just covering vacations that's why I got so many. But the truth is I wouldn't mind if they left me on em



we quit swing shifts last march and I miss it bad! complete rotation was 6wks, 2 weeks per shift. I sure miss the 4 weeks out of the rotation of sleeping at night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the new manager give the smile of approval?



baby genius hasn't rolled up in here yet


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> baby genius hasn't rolled up in here yet



Probably won't be any smiles when he does


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> baby genius hasn't rolled up in here yet



probably waiting on the all clear whistle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Probably won't be any smiles when he does



I will be at the house by the time he gets here


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

im thinking day shift has a fist full of 7018's and a chippin hammer in their future!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> im thinking day shift has a fist full of 7018's and a chippin hammer in their future!



Better them than night shift


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I will be at the house by the time he gets here



just which clock are you going bye, buy, by?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

Scrapy is here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Scrapy is here



Will he or won't he post?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will he or won't he post?



Probably not


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

I could go for a big Ol plate of fried chicken liver


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm fixing b'fast,  bacon and eggs


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm fixing b'fast,  bacon and eggs



sounds great


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> sounds great



tasting good too.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

ttyl its time for me to go


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Perched on the porch with the 243.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> DERRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WAKE UP!!!!!!!!! I FINALLY GOT MY PACKAGES!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 hope you enjoy it


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

oh......goot morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

morning Durtz


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> About one size away from some serious moose knuckle!



Daaaaaaaaang!

You boyz was busy last nite


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> hope you enjoy it


already started on it, made sketti last night and fried up the bacon so I could have bacon, egg & cheese sammich's for breakfast!  It's goood to deff!


Hornet22 said:


> Daaaaaaaaang!
> 
> You boyz was busy last nite


weren't they though?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

Morning folks!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Shania Twain still the finest woman that ever sang . .


YeS SIR!! SHO NUFF FINE!!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Get with the times.......Miranda Lambert Shelton........Dang Blake is one lucky............I ain't going to say it!!!



i liked Miranda when she had more meat on her bones.. IMO she looked better with some weight on her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


still sore?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

oh my.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> still sore?



Got a big ole bruise on my arm from shooting me new gun.
Sho was fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh my.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a big ole bruise on my arm from shooting me new gun.
> Sho was fun.


 btdt, ya don't think about it at the time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I shoulda known...............


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh my.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

Loling.. alot


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Daaaaaaaaang!
> 
> You boyz was busy last nite



Your such a dayshifter! ... What's up man, hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Your such a dayshifter! ... What's up man, hope you had a great Christmas!



Yes sirree, the older I get, the MORE I enjoy bein off from work


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

BOG be up all night and day..........dang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

All day. Ery day. All night long.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

BOG be spun out


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

stealing wives and what not


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

crap?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

mud=mia


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

today is my Thursday..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> today is my Thursday..........



Mine too

Sadly i got a viewing Wednesday and a funeral to attend Thursday..


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine too
> 
> Sadly i got a viewing Wednesday and a funeral to attend Thursday..



dang.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

sorry brother.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry brother.......



sorry sister?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=mia


not anymore............ he texted me last night, he's *on.a.mission.*


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine too
> 
> Sadly i got a viewing Wednesday and a funeral to attend Thursday..


 dang, sorry darlin'.............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry sister?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry sister?





hdm03 said:


>




 really you two? like, really????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry sister?





hdm03 said:


>



Dont encourage him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not anymore............ he texted me last night, he's *on.a.mission.*
> 
> dang, sorry darlin'.............



I almost called him last night to see if he wanted to go ride around and shoot the breeze.. Kinda glad i didnt now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

you all gotta tighten up.. the night crew was more active than yall


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

trying to catch up on a bunch of stuff befoe the end of the year......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you all gotta tighten up.. the night crew was more active than yall



We gots ta GROW UP. BE LEADERS.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not anymore............ he texted me last night, he's *on.a.mission.*
> 
> dang, sorry darlin'.............



He's Morman?  good to know.

Chain saw work done.  Now who wants to stack some wood?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He's Morman?  good to know.
> 
> Chain saw work done.  Now who wants to stack some wood?



you got free firewood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I almost called him last night to see if he wanted to go ride around and shoot the breeze.. Kinda glad i didnt now



What size bullets do you need for the breeze?   Gotta get me some.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

gobblein=full of the dickens today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> gobblein=full of the dickens today.



everyday but sometimes the restraints are loosened enough to type on this here keyboard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What size bullets do you need for the breeze?   Gotta get me some.



anything will work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

asahi=winning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

danggit........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> asahi=winning


 my nieces LOVE that place!


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> asahi



gazoontite................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my nieces LOVE that place!


Its off duh chain


rydert said:


> gazoontite................



Thank ya sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Waiting on the wife to get ready so we can go to town and eat some dinna .. .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2014)

drinkin daquiries an watchin westerns wid momma. Mebbe bein sent home fer lack ofwerk ain so bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Wonder what kinda ducks Mandy and them kilt ??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what kinda ducks Mandy and them kilt ??



live uns


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Idiot Alabama player when asked what was the best thing about New Orleans responds, "Popeyes..."


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2014)

well then he's prolly native to bama


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

Because, who doesnt like gator tail?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what kinda ducks Mandy and them kilt ??


Them ones that fly


Hankus said:


> live uns





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Because, who doesnt like gator tail?



Raisin that boy RIGHT!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them ones that fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them ones that fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes getting so big...  and moody...  and talkative..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Live from zombie land where spun out is just another day! BOG=SPEEDING HIS LIFE AWAY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

What happened to me driving to Cordele wednesday..  Front tire at that...  Procrastination almost got the best of me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What happened to me driving to Cordele wednesday..  Front tire at that...  Procrastination almost got the best of me



You need some new tires.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes getting so big...  and moody...  and talkative..


juss like DaDa, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> Live from zombie land where spun out is just another day! BOG=SPEEDING HIS LIFE AWAY!


are you with Darryl?!?!?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> What happened to me driving to Cordele wednesday..  Front tire at that...  Procrastination almost got the best of me


 oh my, that's not good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need some new tires.



Other 3 are new....  That was the only bad one..

I drove from ashburn to cordele with it like that.... I took hwy 41 tho  guy behind me was prolly mad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Time is UP! 
Gonna watch my homey G DAWGS play one last game this year. but. it's ova.


Later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Gonna watch my homey G DAWGS play one last game this year. but. it's ova.
> 
> 
> Later ya'll.


Right behind ya, I just plain can't make it all day just yet............. even started the day with a breathing treatment............ may have to take one during the day...............later folks...........


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

bye-bye


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2014)

i was awfully close


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

yes....yes you were


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i was awfully close



you sure tried hard didnt ya


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

but not close enough.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2014)

I bet hdm hears that alot...


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2014)

Afternoon drivvleers.  Need to go sit ova a field and kill something other than time tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Bout time for that dranky drank . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

Quack must  have just got to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Headed to the Plantation tomorrow, got some friends coming.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Beers stuffed in every pocket ... Think I will go outside for a little while..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the Plantation tomorrow, got some friends coming.



.... Okay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

Have a good un Quack


----------



## Hankus (Dec 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Beers stuffed in every pocket ... Think I will go outside for a little while..



I'm wearin the same thang  Time ta feed up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm drankn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm drankn





Drankan and watchin foosball.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

What station is the game coming on?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm textn with a female . she side tracked me from game time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What station is the game coming on?





Espn .  LSU vs ND is on now . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 30, 2014)

10-4


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2014)

Refuel... Drank a little drank, smoke a little smoke....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

I know this aint the sports forum, but I lub me some chubbs.GooooooooooDAWGS. sic em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

I kilt da dribbler. Going to the sports forum.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this aint the sports forum, but I lub me some chubbs.GooooooooooDAWGS. sic em.



Who?.....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

did you get your door Dert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2014)

Go Cards, beat dem pupzzzzzzzzzzz . . .



Just fo my sista Mandy . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Mighty quiet evening in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Rustling up some wake up coffee or is this a go to sleep cup?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rustling up some wake up coffee or is this a go to sleep cup?



Some of both


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh sorry  where's my manners thanks and good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

evening Wy  hope this didn't happen at work last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Oh sorry  where's my manners thanks and good mornin



over in the billy thread?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't see photobucket pics at work so it could've or not


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> over in the billy thread?



You the one that delivered coffee there the other mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I can't see photobucket pics at work so it could've or not



Brown debris hitting fan.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brown debris hitting fan.



Naw been pretty quiet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

So you didn't see the coffee mug either?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Naw been pretty quiet



quiet can be good depending on the rest of the events.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you didn't see the coffee mug either?



No, but I can now, I usually look at pics when I get home. That's more of a Monday morning cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

even the sf is pretty quiet this morning.  haven't peeked into the pf yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quiet can be good depending on the rest of the events.




We like it quiet


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Pf forum watch yourself in there they a lot like duck hunters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Pf forum watch yourself in there they a lot like duck hunters



I like to post and leave.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Smart


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Smart



getting pm's from elfiii or even dings will smarten you up.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

9 mo nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

plant up and running all those nights?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes we may shut down a little while tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

It is snowing in LosAngles.   Why not here?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is snowing in LosAngles.   Why not here?



I bet that will shut them down too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I bet that will shut them down too



Wonder when it last happened before this.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

looks like it was in 2011


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> looks like it was in 2011



hmmmmmm thought it would be a rare event.  guess not.

just read the paper and the world did not come to an end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

On da plane....what a zoo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh....what'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Goot moanin!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

safe flight from the zoo critters:  hippos, cougars, snakes in the grass, and leeches.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

not sure if he is serious but oh I so wanted to make a few responses to this one.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=829316


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> safe flight from the zoo critters:  hippos, cougars, snakes in the grass, and leeches.



Thanks....catch up later! Going to plane mode.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2014)

Mernin kids! Had a night off ... Felt strange sleeping at night


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

howdy folks!! morning w2h


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

that poor fish is prolly dried out to nothing by now... hes been out the water a LONG time


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that poor fish is prolly dried out to nothing by now... hes been out the water a LONG time



I wonder if Workin2Hunt has gotten any taller since that pic?.........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that poor fish is prolly dried out to nothing by now... hes been out the water a LONG time



That must be what I'm smellin



rydert said:


> I wonder if Workin2Hunt has gotten any taller since that pic?.........



No


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

morning bout to go to bed


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

i'm up


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm up



OH MY


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

that's what she said


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm up


TMI


Hornet22 said:


> OH MY




Mernin Folks! Lots to do!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

still mia


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm up



me too........speaking of, tell yo wife I said hi.....she'll know what it means........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

a commercial comes to mind..
some old lady asking bout beef...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> a commercial comes to mind..
> some old lady asking bout beef...



i don't get it; please elaborate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it; please elaborate



Me either, what did she want to know about the beef?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

where did Nancy go?  she needs to answer our questions


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

i forgot, it was an old commercial


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

That was back when they came out with smelevision.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just found out. Today is my Friday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out. Today is my Friday!



Mine too


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out. Today is my Friday!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine too



Me three. Got about another hour.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out. Today is my Friday!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine too


 yeah, mine too, but I only get one weekend day & back to work Friday........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

SO................... people wait till January 31st to worry about their taxes for 2014. 
It's CRA CRA hera today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year from Southwest Georgia plantation and swamp country.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

poor keebs!

Hey Nic!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

got invited to go hunting all weekend outta town..  Might just have to go and enjoy some hunting with some buddies


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SO................... people wait till January 31st to worry about their taxes for 2014.
> It's CRA CRA hera today.


Just think how crazy it will be when that date comes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

2 fried egg with ham & cheese sammichs and an Irish coffee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year from Southwest Georgia plantation and swamp country.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> got invited to go hunting all weekend outta town..  Might just have to go and enjoy some hunting with some buddies


Go have fun!  for you! 


sinclair1 said:


> Just think how crazy it will be when that date comes.


 is right. 


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go have fun!  for you!
> 
> is right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Gotta take a nap.....2.5 hrs of sleep ain't cuttin it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C.=zombie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

I got Quang and didn't even know it.

Where Mud at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

hey jeff, bye jeff
Mud be "on a mission"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

song made me think of quack.. cept the mud boggin part..  fella bout has a stroke if he gets dust on his truck..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy New Year from Southwest Georgia plantation and swamp country.


 To you & yours, Nic!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor keebs!
> 
> Hey Nic!!


 I know!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> got invited to go hunting all weekend outta town..  Might just have to go and enjoy some hunting with some buddies


GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!And I mean it!


Jeff C. said:


>


CHIEEEFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

I was gonna post Aerosmith- "dude looks like a lady" for hom03 but the video isnt forum safe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

WOOHOO.. done got into aerosmith, guns and roses, poison and all the hair music on youtube land!!!!   
Gonna be a good day skippy!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOOHOO.. done got into aerosmith, guns and roses, poison and all the hair music on youtube land!!!!
> Gonna be a good day skippy!!!



Good stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Are we still alive


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

I hear the ocean calling my name.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Does it all the time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

I think it misses me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just as much as I miss it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ought to just pack my bags and leave tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Great ideer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)


Hey Guest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

hi


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fine.


but....but.........but................ WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! I juss got back!


Hooked On Quack said:


> hi


well hi there yourself............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

So.............................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

Mandy's trying hard . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


on.a.mission.


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy's trying hard . .


doing a great job too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

I QUIT.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I QUIT.


you can't, you ain't no quitter!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you can't, you ain't no quitter!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



That's what the Boss is doing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what the Boss is doing.



I could be yo bozzz !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


:no:no: 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what the Boss is doing.


dang............


Hooked On Quack said:


> I could be yo bozzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

Fixin to load up the truck and head to the farm.  Dawn cooked 3 buttzz and a buncha udder stuff.  Two half gallons of Crown and a half gallon of Absolut .  Will try and remember to take pics of the most awesome man cave EVA !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixin to load up the truck and head to the farm.  Dawn cooked 3 buttzz and a buncha udder stuff.  Two half gallons of Crown and a half gallon of Absolut .  Will try and remember to take pics of the most awesome man cave EVA !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixin to load up the truck and head to the farm.  Dawn cooked 3 buttzz and a buncha udder stuff.  Two half gallons of Crown and a half gallon of Absolut .  Will try and remember to take pics of the most awesome man cave EVA !!!


I won't hold my breath.............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


we do know our Quack, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


> I won't hold my breath..............
> 
> we do know our Quack, huh?






  It's bout like having 2 more wives with ya'll around . .



I'm gonna do mo betta !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

Later ya'll !!!  Have a safe and GREAT New Years !!!  We lub ya'll !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Have fun Quackster.



Oh, I forgot to tell you, I won't be able to attend your party. I'm going to the beach. Please forgive me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's bout like having 2 more wives with ya'll around . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do mo betta !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Later ya'll !!!  Have a safe and GREAT New Years !!!  We lub ya'll !!!


Happy New Years, Mill, my love to Dawn too!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have fun Quackster.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot to tell you, I won't be able to attend your party. I'm going to the beach. Please forgive me.


both my older sisters have been at the beach since after Christmas.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2014)

WISHIN you bunch of TURKEYS a 

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow. Wobbert woo is gonna faint when he sees that pic. 


Happy New Year Lovemylabxs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Now erybody in the office is


sept lil ol me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Keebs I aint really goin to the beach. Juss wishin.


I'll got to the beach in my head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Did it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did it again.



:crap:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Heyyyy Keebsy!!!! You sound like you finally whooped that stuff!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WISHIN you bunch of TURKEYS a
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS



Same to ya and miss Becca, Mikey. You ever get a GON sticker for dat fancy new truck you got?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs I aint really goin to the beach. Juss wishin.
> 
> 
> I'll got to the beach in my head.



do what?........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bout time to head out. Aint no work gettin done hera. They done started celebrating the New Year.

If I don't see ya'll, HAPPY NEW YEAR! 


See ya next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to head out. Aint no work gettin done hera. They done started celebrating the New Year.
> 
> If I don't see ya'll, HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> ...



Back atcha schweetie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> do what?........



I think she said she has sand in her hair.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs I aint really goin to the beach. Juss wishin.
> 
> 
> I'll got to the beach in my head.


I do that alllllll the time!


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy Keebsy!!!! You sound like you finally whooped that stuff!


getting there............ breathing treatments & motrin seems to be helping!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to head out. Aint no work gettin done hera. They done started celebrating the New Year.
> 
> If I don't see ya'll, HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> ...


Later Sista!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I do that alllllll the time!
> 
> getting there............ breathing treatments & motrin seems to be helping!
> 
> Later Sista!!!!!!!!!!



Bout time!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2014)

Afternoon youngans! I'm about to take all the kids to their evening hunting spots! It's about all they need me for these days....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2014)

Well other than being a human ATM....LOL


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time!!!


you got that right!  Had to go to City Hall and was talking to the girls up there, everyone they all knew that had this stuff has done them the same way, no major fever, just flat wears you out and cough your head off and won't.go.away.!


blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans! I'm about to take all the kids to their evening hunting spots! It's about all they need me for these days....


that's sokay, we still needs ya!


blood on the ground said:


> Well other than being a human ATM....LOL


 that will never go away!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Afternoon, babes and bro's!
Just got back from Chickasawhatchee shooting range. Man, those guys run a first class operation out there. Lead sleds you can borrow and they'll spot for you if needed. Took 6 shots to get dialed in but my last two were touching each other one inch above bullseye at 100 yards. I'm a happy Bubba!
 I was also happy to see that they now have a 25 yard target board for 22's. I'll take my sqwerl guns next time.
Y'all been good or do i need to read back? Again?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, babes and bro's!
> Just got back from Chickasawhatchee shooting range. Man, those guys run a first class operation out there. Lead sleds you can borrow and they'll spot for you if needed. Took 6 shots to get dialed in but my last two were touching each other one inch above bullseye at 100 yards. I'm a happy Bubba!
> I was also happy to see that they now have a 25 yard target board for 22's. I'll take my sqwerl guns next time.
> Y'all been good or do i need to read back? Again?


naawww, it's all good, Wobert............ trust me...........

I'm outta here, I'll try to check back in wit ya'll later on tonight & share a toast with whoever is around!


HAPPYYY NEEWWWWWYYYYYYYEAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Can't believe I've got to work Fri


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe I've got to work Fri



Me too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2014)

It`s been a good year. Freshwater fish, turkeys, saltwater fish, ducks, and deer. You were a good one, 2014. Fare thee well.

To my Friends, acquaintances, and even those who dislike or hate me here on this Forum, Happy New Year, and my regards. May this next year be good for you.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

afternoon everyone and happy new years eve 

Back at work again


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been a good year. Freshwater fish, turkeys, saltwater fish, ducks, and deer. You were a good one, 2014. Fare thee well.
> 
> To my Friends, acquaintances, and even those who dislike or hate me here on this Forum, Happy New Year, and my regards. May this next year be good for you.



Same to you, Nic 
Hope you have a blessed one


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been a good year. Freshwater fish, turkeys, saltwater fish, ducks, and deer. You were a good one, 2014. Fare thee well.
> 
> To my Friends, acquaintances, and even those who dislike or hate me here on this Forum, Happy New Year, and my regards. May this next year be good for you.



Same to you, brother. 
Had a good time at the range this afternoon and gonna go set a deer stand up tomorrow. Hope to have two Lee County does down by sunday afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe I've got to work Fri


me too......


rhbama3 said:


> Me too.


me three........


Nicodemus said:


> It`s been a good year. Freshwater fish, turkeys, saltwater fish, ducks, and deer. You were a good one, 2014. Fare thee well.
> 
> To my Friends, acquaintances, and even those who dislike or hate me here on this Forum, Happy New Year, and my regards. May this next year be good for you.


I wish you & yours the best ever yet, my dear friend!


Wycliff said:


> afternoon everyone and happy new years eve
> 
> Back at work again


bless your heart.........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm only gonna say dis but once an it'll last a year like it's meant to 

I LUV ALL YOU MOTHERLESS SONS AN DAUGHTERS OF QUESTIONABLE CIRCUMSTANCES

anybody don't understand well put em on a rodeo hoss an buck em


Yall, I bleve...............................I'll drank to dat wid my own apple pie 




an providin life don stray too hard I'll have a lil to the primitive shindig in a couple weeks ta adorn friends wid, an I'm sure ya'll will lemme know who, which an what


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'm only gonna say dis but once an it'll last a year like it's meant to
> 
> I LUV ALL YOU MOTHERLESS SONS AN DAUGHTERS OF QUESTIONABLE CIRCUMSTANCES
> 
> ...


Aaaawwww yawl look, Hankus done gone mushy on us!!!!! HE LUVS US!!!!!!!!!!
Happy New Year, Drankus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Little clear liquor tonight.  Might just go ahead and get plastered..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hankus madd my night. Gawd i love that boy. Same page


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Little clear liquor tonight.  Might just go ahead and get plastered..


Go ahead, you deserve it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus madd my night. Gawd i love that boy. Same page


  


Nicodemus said:


> My drink for the evenin`. Here`s to you, and everbody else who is so inclined...


Wiser's here, lifting a toast to you now!

OH, Walking Dead Marathon too, Oh Yeah!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, you deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just finished watchin the first season, it'll be off the air before I ever get caught up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh.  I took a 4 hour nap after I got off today.  Very rare.  I'm gonna  be 4 going to bed and I gotta try to get up in the morning and go hunting  . Might not make it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Her Mrs crickett


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I took a 4 hour nap after I got off today.  Very rare.  I'm gonna  be 4 going to bed and I gotta try to get up in the morning and go hunting  . Might not make it



I'm gonna sleep late and then go check out a stand and put some camera's up. That is..... if the swamp head isn't flooded into the field.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna sleep late and then go check out a stand and put some camera's up. That is..... if the swamp head isn't flooded into the field.



Looks like rain friday sat and Sunday.  Deer should be moving pretty good tomorrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I just finished watchin the first season, it'll be off the air before I ever get caught up



Twd is awesome.  Glad you started watching it from the start.  My favorite show on the tube!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like rain friday sat and Sunday.  Deer should be moving pretty good tomorrow



Figures. 
I finally have a weekend off and its gonna rain. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Figures.
> I finally have a weekend off and its gonna rain. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Around here they movin` good mornin` and evenin` right now. Especially evenin`.


Lots of folks quit hunting after turkey day deer seem to go back to their normal routine this time of the year.  They seem to be moving round here pretty good too


rhbama3 said:


> Figures.
> I finally have a weekend off and its gonna rain. Who'd a thunk it?


Po bama.  Brother if it was for bad luck you wouldn't have any at all


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Twd is awesome.  Glad you started watching it from the start.  My favorite show on the tube!



Tried watchin it one night and thought it would be good if you started at the beginning, cause I didn't understand what all was going on so I bought the first season


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Around here they movin` good mornin` and evenin` right now. Especially evenin`.



I'm going scouting tomorrow and hope to hunt friday evening and all weekend. Rain won't hurt me but i'm doomed if we have a south wind.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going scouting tomorrow and hope to hunt friday evening and all weekend. Rain won't hurt me but i'm doomed if we have a south wind.



Rain hurts me.. I start to melt


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going scouting tomorrow and hope to hunt friday evening and all weekend. Rain won't hurt me but i'm doomed if we have a south wind.



You get a new ameristep


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't hunted but once all season


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't hunted but once all season



Tighten up!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to all My Georgia friends. I hope you all have a wonderful and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tighten up!



Between work and kids I have been strung out


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You get a new ameristep


Nope. Bubbette told me they had them on sale at Wallyworld, but ain't no way i'm buying an Ameri-step ladder stand with the track record i got with them. Thing would probably plant me headfirst. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lots of folks quit hunting after turkey day deer seem to go back to their normal routine this time of the year.  They seem to be moving round here pretty good too
> 
> Po bama.  Brother if it was for bad luck you wouldn't have any at all


We all have our burdens. Mine just hang around longer than others. 


Nicodemus said:


> Over the years I`ve hunted, I figure I`ve killed into the triple digits from the middle of December till the end of the season. Deer don`t hibernate, you know.


No, but they sure seem to disappea after a few weeks after the rut. Hoping these haven;'t been pressured too much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Between work and kids I have been strung out



Non of my business brother but you gotta have some time to wind down and be alone.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Bama gone run po batman ta def


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Non of my business brother but you gotta have some time to wind down and be alone.



That's what I hear


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2014)

May the New Year bring Peace, Good Health, and Prosperity to all!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Bama gone run po batman ta def



It's considered bad luck to blow up nun's and babies. I don't need that kind of negativity.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I just finished watchin the first season, it'll be off the air before I ever get caught up


I don't think so, it's gaining popularity!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I took a 4 hour nap after I got off today.  Very rare.  I'm gonna  be 4 going to bed and I gotta try to get up in the morning and go hunting  . Might not make it





rhbama3 said:


> Figures.
> I finally have a weekend off and its gonna rain. Who'd a thunk it?





KyDawg said:


> Happy New Year to all My Georgia friends. I hope you all have a wonderful and prosperous New Year.


to you too, Charlie!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> May the New Year bring Peace, Good Health, and Prosperity to all!!


 you too, Mitch!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't think so, it's gaining popularity!




It only took me 4 seasons to watch the first season now 5 is comin out


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> It only took me 4 seasons to watch the first season now 5 is comin out


'bout like I did, I had to borrow the first 3 from my sis as 4 was coming out.......... you.can.do.it.!!

Happpyyyy New Year Folks!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy Merry new rhanks giving folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Ewhere everyone e go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Gobble is here with me..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Between work and kids I have been strung out



At least you aren't spun out

Happy NewYear all.  Nic said it as good as any one could and drank us had a way with words too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gobble is here with me..



Yeap da wood stove requested attention so on went some nighttime logs.

You waiting midnight to do some celebrating?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year folks!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

And I'm out.. Nighty night


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!! 

Hope everyone has a good one in 2015!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Btw.  I fergot how good alkihaul is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff fa f!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Btw.  I fergot how good alkihaul is


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

2014 didn't last long did it.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Someone drop the anchor thexwirlds spinning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Imma shoot bambi in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> 2014 didn't last long did it.





Sho didn't, KyDawg!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Can I flop this one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2014)

Mud flop?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone drop the anchor thexwirlds spinning






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imma shoot bambi in the morning


I'm thinking Bambi will be safe in the morning!!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy knew year. I just got backfrom running down my running ear.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Good morning. GW needs to bring that coffee on out all these headaches that are going around today may need some relief


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2015)

Good morning and Happy New Year!
I needs some coffee G!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

morning Wy and cramer.   HNY

Well it brewed and ready


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

YW and I am betting the late arrivals will want pain relievers to go with the coffee.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

No headaches hera but thanks for the coffee Happy New Year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Awful quiet in the entire site this morning may be a lot of people not feeling well today


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> YW and I am betting the late arrivals will want pain relievers to go with the coffee.



Why??? 
Did they get beat up bad at the gay bar?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> No headaches hera but thanks for the coffee Happy New Year.



Morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Why???
> Did they get beat up bad at the gay bar?



Can't say I've ever had this experience


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

1 mo howa


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm thinking Bambi will be safe in the morning!!



Not up here,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 1, 2015)

Whew.  I didn't say anything too stoopid last night.  Rutt was right tho.  Bambi was safe.  I woke up and thought " nope not gonna happen".  

Morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whew.  I didn't say anything too stoopid last night.  Rutt was right tho.  Bambi was safe.  I woke up and thought " nope not gonna happen".
> 
> Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin. It's a brand new year. Gonna make it a good un.
H22 gone hunting down them deer. He aint missed a mornin all season. My freezer don't mind.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm alive, all other details pretty vague


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year smart folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'm alive, all other details pretty vague



AAAAAAAAAppppppplllllllleeeeeeee ppppppppiiiiiiiieeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin 2015 drivelerz!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

I can remember last year like it was yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> AAAAAAAAAppppppplllllllleeeeeeee ppppppppiiiiiiiieeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


>



How many jars?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How many jars?



1, jus 1............but 1 was a heap plenty prolly too much


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2015)

I missed something didn't I?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Aint no hair left on that dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey looks like I survived another 
Went to a neighbors for drinkin fireworks and well lets just say some story tellin ( I think) but feelin alright today

Didn't need these so have extras for those that do

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Just cleaned up from the new  year's day chores.  Time to eat some black eyed peas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey looks like I survived another
> Went to a neighbors for drinkin fireworks and well lets just say some story tellin ( I think) but feelin alright today
> 
> Didn't need these so have extras for those that do
> ...



Happy New Year Mike!!! 


Don't put those away just yet, may need them tonight and tomorrow night! 

It ain't over til the FAT lady sings!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay so I didn't take any pics, but almost hit a 250lb Oreo hog last night , skeered the snot outta all da wimmenz . .  Sure would hate to replace a 12k ATV..



Happy New Yearz sistas and brudders !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Evenin, was good talking to you this morning Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Quack -- pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay so I didn't take any pics, but almost hit a 250lb Oreo hog last night , skeered the snot outta all da wimmenz . .  Sure would hate to replace a 12k ATV..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Yearz sistas and brudders !!!



I aint neva took my 12k golf cart on no hawg hunt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years everybody!

Still trying to salvage mine somehow.

After I fixed and cleaned up breakfast this morning me and the Mrs were sitting on the back porch drinking coffee. She tells me she dreamed I told her she didn't bring in enough money into the household and to get out.

I said "Well?"

And she said "Well what?"

I said "Did you leave?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva took my 12k golf cart on no hawg hunt.





Tweren't my ATV's , but is sho puckered up da wimmenz when that big ole hog ran out in front us !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't my ATV's , but is sho puckered up da wimmenz when that big ole hog ran out in front us !!!



I bet that woke erybody up


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was kidding.

Night folks and happy new year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> Night folks and happy new year.



Wife read your post


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2015)

Wy, taker easy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Nite Hank


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Rolled Tide


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Rolled Tide



SEC SEC SEC    just kidding

OSU is going to be even stronger next year.   So my poor Huskers will probably get steam rolled with a vanilla new coach.  

morning Wy,  was the night quiet?  seems everyone here abandoned you and took the night off.  Radar has scattered showers moving in already.

Well it is brewed and ready to be consumed.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Good mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee, yep been all alone on night shift for the past couple of days. But I stayed entertained by the sports forum for a good part of the night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

bet the sf would have been interesting last night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

There was a lot more civility than I thought there would be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> There was a lot more civility than I thought there would be.



B10 and most PAC members are civil.   jj might be the exception.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

It was the sec fans I was wondering about


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It was the sec fans I was wondering about



many open the keyboard and reduce all doubt from time to time.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2015)

much as I'd like ta sleep all mornin they's tree rats need killin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Might as well partake.....good mornin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evenin, was good talking to you this morning Chief



Back atcha WY!! 



Lukikus2 said:


> Happy New Years everybody!
> 
> Still trying to salvage mine somehow.
> 
> ...



    





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't my ATV's , but is sho puckered up da wimmenz when that big ole hog ran out in front us !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Mernin kids... I could get used to being off work and still getting paid!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

Lftt.  30' up a pine tree.. I think Im getting a nose bleed .  sure do love the view tho!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lftc. Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)

i herra


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not in the cube today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning, Kids.
The Tide lost last night but the erf kept spinning and the sun came up somewhere. I just hated i had to stay up till 1am to watch the ship go down.
Can't wait till the morning. Got my stand waiting and a rainsuit in the bag. I'm going no matter what( except Thunder and lightning).


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i herra



Glad your not dead.  I was worried bout ya.  Still worried bout mud tho..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids... I could get used to being off work and still getting paid!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lftt.  30' up a pine tree.. I think Im getting a nose bleed .  sure do love the view tho!!


Gitchaone!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lftc. Mornin


 LFW and lots to do!


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Kids.
> The Tide lost last night but the erf kept spinning and the sun came up somewhere. I just hated i had to stay up till 1am to watch the ship go down.
> Can't wait till the morning. Got my stand waiting and a rainsuit in the bag. I'm going no matter what( except Thunder and lightning).


MONSOOON Coming!!!!!!
j/king Wobert, good luck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs check your phone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have anything smart to say.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Rain seems to be going north of I20


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Rain seems to be going north of I20



That was kinda smart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

52 degrees and I'm freezing..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs check your phone


 nuttin there.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Greens beans and corn bread! Who needs eggs for breakfast...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Greens beans and corn bread! Who needs eggs for breakfast...


isn't this your "supper" though?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> isn't this your "supper" though?



Nope I was off last night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nuttin there.........



I sent a picture
No hdm.  Its not a selfie.  Don't get excited


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2015)

Here deer deer deer deer.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope I was off last night.


gotcha!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sent a picture
> No hdm.  Its not a selfie.  Don't get excited


 I didn't get it............................................


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)

me neither; please re-send


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Here deer deer deer deer.



Well????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Well????????



Deep subject Chris


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Deep subject Chris



Yep, prolly blew boom boom's mind tryin to respond


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Reckon I'll eat another cinnamon roll.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll eat another cinnamon roll.


got an extra one?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll eat another cinnamon roll.


never mind, got my plate heated up............. ribs, greens, blackeyed peas, tater salad & corn bread........... I'm gonna need a nap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Back to the chalkmine tomorrow night, enjoyed being off for 7 dayzzz !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to the chalkmine tomorrow night, enjoyed being off for 7 dayzzz !!!


 I was off for 9........... but it ain't no fun when ya don't feel good...... STILL popping pills & taking breathing treatments........ I'm ready for this mess to leave me!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Cabelas is very pricey! Me and my daughter just went there to kill some time and I 
Noticed they are very proud of their merchandise!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hope you feel better soon keebs


thanks............ I don't know what else to do.......... I hate being sick!


blood on the ground said:


> Cabelas is very pricey! Me and my daughter just went there to kill some time and I
> Noticed they are very proud of their merchandise!


Shoot, I browse their clearance stuff and still can't talk myself into paying those prices!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

So I called up the spiritual leader of Tibet, and he sent me a large goat with a long neck. Turns out I phoned dial-a-llama.
​


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> So I called up the spiritual leader of Tibet, and he sent me a large goat with a long neck. Turns out I phoned dial-a-llama.
> ​


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

just for Quack........

A duck walks into a drugstore and asks for a tube of ChapStick. The  cashier says to the duck, “That’ll be $1.49.” The duck replies, “Put it  on my bill.” 
​


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

and one for hdm03............

Having grown up in a small Alabama town, my friend James couldn’t  wait to tell us all about life in California, where he was stationed. 
  "The malls are massive, and the restaurants are great," he said. Then he grinned. "I even went to a topless bar." 
  "Really?" said his mother, surprised. 
  "What do they do if it starts to rain?"  


​


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Three vampires walk into a bar. "What can I get ya?" asks the bartender. 
 "Blood," orders the first vampire.
 "Make it two," says the second. 
 The bartender looks at the third. "What about you, buddy?" 
 "Plasma," says the vampire. 
 "Okay," replies the barman. "Let me make sure I’ve got this straight. Two bloods and a blood light." 


​


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and one for hdm03............
> 
> Having grown up in a small Alabama town, my friend James couldn’t  wait to tell us all about life in California, where he was stationed.
> "The malls are massive, and the restaurants are great," he said. Then he grinned. "I even went to a topless bar."
> ...


I ain't ever thought about that ... Wonder what they do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got an extra one?



I ate it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Think I'll have a lil party tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just for Quack........
> 
> A duck walks into a drugstore and asks for a tube of ChapStick. The  cashier says to the duck, “That’ll be $1.49.” The duck replies, “Put it  on my bill.”
> ​





Somebody pleazzzzzzzzze make her STOP !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't ever thought about that ... Wonder what they do?


I nominate you to find out............ 


Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll have a lil party tonight.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody pleazzzzzzzzze make her STOP !!!


 you luv it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and one for hdm03............
> 
> Having grown up in a small Alabama town, my friend James couldn’t  wait to tell us all about life in California, where he was stationed.
> "The malls are massive, and the restaurants are great," he said. Then he grinned. "I even went to a topless bar."
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody pleazzzzzzzzze make her STOP !!!


I was having a drink at a local restaurant with my friend Justin when  he spotted an attractive woman sitting at the bar. After an hour of  gathering his courage, he approached her and asked, "Would you mind if I  chatted with you for a while?"
 She responded by yelling at the top of her lungs, "No, I won’t come over to your place tonight!"
 With everyone in the restaurant staring, Justin crept back to our table, puzzled and humiliated. 
 A few minutes later, the woman walked over to us and apologized.
 "I’m sorry if I embarrassed you," she said, "but I’m a graduate  student in psychology and I’m studying human reaction to embarrassing  situations." 
 At the top of his lungs Justin responded, "What do you mean, two hundred dollars?" 


​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was having a drink at a local restaurant with my friend Justin when  he spotted an attractive woman sitting at the bar. After an hour of  gathering his courage, he approached her and asked, "Would you mind if I  chatted with you for a while?"
> She responded by yelling at the top of her lungs, "No, I won’t come over to your place tonight!"
> With everyone in the restaurant staring, Justin crept back to our table, puzzled and humiliated.
> A few minutes later, the woman walked over to us and apologized.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

A guy walks into a bar with his pet monkey. He orders a drink, and while he's drinking, the monkey jumps all over the place, eating everything behind the bar. Then the monkey jumps on to the pool table and swallows a billiard ball.

The bartender screams at the guy, "Your monkey just ate the cue ball off my pool table -- whole!"

"Sorry," replied the guy. "He eats everything in sight, the little knucklehead. I'll pay for everything."

The man finishes his drink, pays and leaves.

Two weeks later, he's in the bar with his pet monkey, again. He orders a drink, and the monkey starts running around the bar. The monkey finds a maraschino cherry on the bar. He grabs it, sticks it up his butt, pulls it out and eats it.

The bartender is disgusted. "Did you see what your monkey did now?" he asks.

"Yeah," replies the guy. "He still eats everything in sight, but ever since he swallowed that cue ball, he measures stuff first."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll have a lil party tonight.



I'm coming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was having a drink at a local restaurant with my friend Justin when  he spotted an attractive woman sitting at the bar. After an hour of  gathering his courage, he approached her and asked, "Would you mind if I  chatted with you for a while?"
> She responded by yelling at the top of her lungs, "No, I won’t come over to your place tonight!"
> With everyone in the restaurant staring, Justin crept back to our table, puzzled and humiliated.
> A few minutes later, the woman walked over to us and apologized.
> ...









Okay, I'll play . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm coming!




Com'on....brang a gag gift!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Met a gal in a bar one night, bought her a drank and asked her name, she replies "Carmen.."  I said that's a nice name, she said I was named after my two favorite thangs, cars and men.  Then she asked my name . . .





Beer**** . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met a gal in a bar one night, bought her a drank and asked her name, she replies "Carmen.."  I said that's a nice name, she said I was named after my two favorite thangs, cars and men.  Then she asked my name . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beer asterisks?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> A guy walks into a bar with his pet monkey. He orders a drink, and while he's drinking, the monkey jumps all over the place, eating everything behind the bar. Then the monkey jumps on to the pool table and swallows a billiard ball.
> 
> The bartender screams at the guy, "Your monkey just ate the cue ball off my pool table -- whole!"
> 
> ...


   


Jeff C. said:


> Beer asterisks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok...gotta couple errands to run fore folks start comin ova!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2015)

What in the world have yall done to Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What in the world have yall done to Keebs?


 whhhuuuuuuuttttttt.............

I'm outta here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What in the world have yall done to Keebs?





She be KWAZY !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Afternoon, I think


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

I am one tired pup


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

I be rockin dis sucka......ooo poopa doo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Com on!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Chief is the leader tanite


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

Later MidnightWybro, hope you have a good one man.


Hollatchat tonight !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Big Audio Dynamite...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

good night....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

nite Chief and Quack


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was having a drink at a local restaurant with my friend Justin when  he spotted an attractive woman sitting at the bar. After an hour of  gathering his courage, he approached her and asked, "Would you mind if I  chatted with you for a while?"
> She responded by yelling at the top of her lungs, "No, I won’t come over to your place tonight!"
> With everyone in the restaurant staring, Justin crept back to our table, puzzled and humiliated.
> A few minutes later, the woman walked over to us and apologized.
> ...



I know not why I did not check out the Billy thread before I went out tonight. I sure could have used that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Time to start the Saturday with a cup of joe


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks GW, what you got planned for this rainy Saturday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

staying dry


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

good plan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good plan



most of the urgent types of to-do list items are outdoor and just can't get excited to do the basement chores.  Probably will do at least one of them though.   

What do you have 7 more?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

6 more nights


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Man that's starting to sound good 6 mo nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Man that's starting to sound good 6 mo nights



Getting close to smelling the freedom.  

You doing anything but sleep today?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope, staying up too late everyday has caught up with me so I am going straight to bed today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

good plan


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Still got my Christmas lights up but I might make them valentine lights or Easter lights


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Glad Sinclair is not my neighbor, he'd be having a twitch


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Ttyl I'm out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Glad Sinclair is not my neighbor, he'd be having a twitch



He might volunteer to take them down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Mornin....draggin a tad!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2015)

I slept till 11.  I think I partially died last night.   Feel 1/2 dead now too.  11 hours sleep is too much


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I slept till 11.  I think I partially died last night.   Feel 1/2 dead now too.  11 hours sleep is too much



I'm contemplating going back for more.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

this weather sucks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> this weather sucks



Not real pleasant either.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

and it ain't that good either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

Gonna play slip and slide tonight . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

me too


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

but i'll be doing it by myself


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

i'm a bachelor for the next 2 weeks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> but i'll be doing it by myself



tmi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm a bachelor for the next 2 weeks



Your " life partner".  Pack his bags and go on a vacation?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your " life partner".  Pack his bags and go on a vacation?





Ouch Nancy !!! 




Somebody wake up Wybro, it's gettin close to that time..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch Nancy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Wy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey. Busy day. Got the boys safe delivered. He is tickled pink. Lawd I love that boy. Sweetest human being I've ever known. 
I miss him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey. Busy day. Got the boys safe delivered. He is tickled pink. Lawd I love that boy. Sweetest human being I've ever known.
> I miss him.





Glad ya'll had fun !!!




'Bout that time to kick off a new year at the minez, ain't seen Charlie in a week !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Bet Charlie has been storing up some welcome back gas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2015)

Even talked H22 into goin shoppin. Imagine that. Tried to buy the boy the world, he wouldn't let me.
I did manage to slip a few Benjamins in his back pocket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Whats up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

CMC gonna tinkle when he sees Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> CMC gonna tinkle when he sees Quack.



Or vise versa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or vise versa.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your " life partner".  Pack his bags and go on a vacation?



we were just partners; didn't think it would last forever; but it still hurts


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Evening Youngins. There is a cold Kentucky rain up here tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or vise versa.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins. There is a cold Kentucky rain up here tonight.



Evenin Pops!!! 

Ours ain't as cold, but it's going to be a lot of it with threatening winds. 

Collllld is still several days out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

hdm....all alone.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch Nancy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Wy




I iz hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I iz hera



Evenin Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Evenin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

One of my co-workers wants to take Charlie home.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my co-workers wants to take Charlie home. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I hope he changes his mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my co-workers wants to take Charlie home.



Dannnng.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

My daughter just texted me and asked where I want to go eat for my birthday. I texted her back Twin Peaks, her response was why there. I answered back one word scenery  She still hasn't answered me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My daughter just texted me and asked where I want to go eat for my birthday. I texted her back Twin Peaks, her response was why there. I answered back one word scenery  She still hasn't answered me


 when's yo birfday?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

January 26th


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My daughter just texted me and asked where I want to go eat for my birthday. I texted her back Twin Peaks, her response was why there. I answered back one word scenery  She still hasn't answered me





Sounds interesting, never heard of it ??  Augusta ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds interesting, never heard of it ??  Augusta ??



Yeah, its kinda like a Hooters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My daughter just texted me and asked where I want to go eat for my birthday. I texted her back Twin Peaks, her response was why there. I answered back one word scenery  She still hasn't answered me



 



Keebs said:


> when's yo birfday?



November 

Hey....had some of your pear relish on some black-eyed peas tonight, sho was goot!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> November
> 
> Hey....had some of your pear relish on some black-eyed peas tonight, sho was goot!



I'll one up ya. I had peppa jelly with cream cheese and crackers a few minutes ago


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'll one up ya. I had peppa jelly with cream cheese and crackers a few minutes ago



Yeah....that one is hard to beat......

BUT, I had some glazed butter/sugar coated club crackers coated with dark chocolate and chopped up pecans.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....that one is hard to beat......
> 
> BUT, I had some glazed butter/sugar coated club crackers coated with dark chocolate and chopped up pecans.



I got nuthin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> January 26th


 noted......


Jeff C. said:


> November
> 
> Hey....had some of your pear relish on some black-eyed peas tonight, sho was goot!


gotcha............... soooo good on them things!


Wycliff said:


> I'll one up ya. I had peppa jelly with cream cheese and crackers a few minutes ago





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....that one is hard to beat......
> 
> BUT, I had some glazed butter/sugar coated club crackers coated with dark chocolate and chopped up pecans.


oh my..........


Wycliff said:


> I got nuthin


me neither............... dang, just dang......... I gotta make more candy........... gonna add some caramel this time..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> me neither............... dang, just dang......... I gotta make more candy........... gonna add some caramel this time..



You still got my address


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> January 26th



That's KyDawg's birthday too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You still got my address


 you like being a guinea pig, huh?  I'll have to send you some to give me some feed back for sure!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you like being a guinea pig, huh?  I'll have to send you some to give me some feed back for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

Man it's foggy out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's foggy out.


Got home from Sylvania before it got too bad!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got home from Sylvania before it got too bad!!





Just had to go from Buffalo China to Deepstep and back, that'll do me for tonight .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's foggy out.



Hope its not this bad when I get off in the morning, Thursday morning was so bad I almost got lost going home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's foggy out.



Went down the Youtube worm hole, lookin at survival videos and tiny shelter/houses videos.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hope its not this bad when I get off in the morning, Thursday morning was so bad I almost got lost going home




Hopefully not, I got turned around New Years Eve riding ATV's at the farm . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Went down the Youtube worm hole, lookin at survival videos and tiny shelter/houses videos.





Glad you found your way back !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

How many night you gotta work Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> How many night you gotta work Quack





Just Sat and Sunday, back Wed-Fri nights.  Ya'll must be able to roll over your vacation to the next year ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wife's down in Albenny tonight, said she filled up her Yukon for $35 !!!  $1.83 a gallon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just Sat and Sunday, back Wed-Fri nights.  Ya'll must be able to roll over your vacation to the next year ??




We can roll over 1 week for every 5 years, we get our vacations on the 1st of the year. But because this week started last year I am still covering last years vacation







Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's down in Albenny tonight, said she filled up her Yukon for $35 !!!  $1.83 a gallon.



I need to find gas that cheap I still haven't seen it below $2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> We can roll over 1 week for every 5 years, we get our vacations on the 1st of the year. But because this week started last year I am still covering last years vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Must be nice to roll over vacation time.  

$2.11 around here.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be nice to roll over vacation time.
> 
> $2.11 around here.



That's about what is here


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Good mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Shut everythang down at 4am, gonna be a long one tonight . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Had most everything down here all night, but will be kickin in high tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had most everything down here all night, but will be kickin in high tonight




We shut blunging and degrit down every Sat night and start back up Monday morning.  Plant will be down sometime next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Had most everything down here all night, but will be kickin in high tonight






'Posed to be C   O   L   D  Wed -Friday !!!  Hope dayshift winterizes everythang.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Posed to be C   O   L   D  Wed -Friday !!!  Hope dayshift winterizes everythang.




I'll have to do that after I get in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll go read a book.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Too late for that now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

I rolled over for a few extra winks.  Didn't help the view in the mirror.   Just checked the outdoor thermometer and it said 64 and I believed it must be wrong.  Went outside and it is muggy.   Could get bumpy when the cold front arrives.  

Well it is late arriving but guaranteed fresh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

read back

gas here is still around 2.20 but I filled up in Gainsville for 1.99 Thursday.  It is coming from the same distributor so who is price gouging?


When I read Twin Peaks the first thought was in CO?  If it is cold then do the peaks have frost?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the coffee GW



Did you get enough sleep yesterday?  I know you are running on fumes by now.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, yesterday was the first day this week that I was able to go right to sleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'll have to do that after I get in





Our entire operation is outside, dayshift is usually good at having all the water running before nightshift.  We'll have about 30 water valves cracked.



Mornin GW !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our entire operation is outside, dayshift is usually good at having all the water running before nightshift.  We'll have about 30 water valves cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin GW !!



hopefully cracked as in running slightly not broken.  

Morning Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our entire operation is outside, dayshift is usually good at having all the water running before nightshift.  We'll have about 30 water valves cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin GW !!





30 would take care of the safety showers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 30 would take care of the safety showers





Bet ya'll gotta ton of those !!!  The thirty is just for my one man Degrit operation.  No telling how many at the plant.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

yeah, we got safety showers everywhere


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

good thing is we're not that spread out, so everything is kinda close together


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Lots of rain and high winds today.  Laaaaawd please let me have power when I wake up this afternoon.


Ya'll have a goot one, see ya tonight !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good thing is we're not that spread out, so everything is kinda close together





I'm a coupla miles from where I get my feed (blunger) and about 15 miles from the plant, with 2 different pumping stations between here and there.  We got pipelines out da wazoooo !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a coupla miles from where I get my feed (blunger) and about 15 miles from the plant, with 2 different pumping stations between here and there.  We got pipelines out da wazoooo !!




Well at least you can get out and ride around we're stuck for 12 hrs


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Ttyl its about that time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Have a good day Wy and Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mornin
Thunder woke me up at 6. Had to open the winder. Lawd I love a thunder storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I bet Wy and Quack will get some good sleep today.


----------



## cramer (Jan 4, 2015)

morning Mrs H & G
Thanks for the coffee G
Mrs. H - did you get my thak you card for shirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2015)

hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

cramer said:


> morning Mrs H & G
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Mrs. H - did you get my thak you card for shirt?



Sure did. I take it the shirt fit 
I guess the sport jacket got lost. No mention of it in the card.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

Top of the Mernin lads


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

cramer said:


> morning Mrs H & G
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Mrs. H - did you get my thak you card for shirt?





hdm03 said:


> hey



yw

hdm, did you catch the silver bullet?

Morning Ms.Hawtnet22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the Mernin lads



hey BOG raining up your way?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mornin gobblein. Thanks for the coffee. Sure wish I coulda slept later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's rainin all ova the world.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kuntry ham cooked in black coffee and biskits. H22 spoilin me again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 4, 2015)

Is it raining at your house like its raining at mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Mornin kids......no rain at this time, but soggggggggy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2015)

It's raining, it's pouring, all the dogs are snoring!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2015)

the sun just came out in the 30028


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

No sun! Bring on the cold and harsh winter weather!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

No rain but it sure is cloudy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Good a time as any for an Irish coffee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good a time as any for an Irish coffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

About time for the night owls to check in and head for the salt mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About time for the night owls to check in and head for the salt mine.



Gettin close....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep, it's gettin close to that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, it's gettin close to that time . .



CMC still there?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just watching feetsball as usual. 
Stuffed shrooms for suppa. 





Wow I'm  a lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Backatcha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I miss my boy.
Eye reckon it's juss settlin in. He is very happy in his new place and I'm a proud Mama, but DANG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, I got Quang, so that helps a little.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Where's that Tarzan video.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I really need to get his abandon room in order, but I aint opened the door since he left.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I aint been to the movie theater in years, well MANY years, but I might juss have to see that American Sniper at the picture show.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Am I  all alone





OH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

And there was this one time...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

gittin dark out there again. I been up since 6. REALLY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> CMC still there?





He's leaving Wed.  I don't think he's gonna like being a yard dog.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+, Jeff C.+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

CMC gonna live the good life. No more leftovas.

Quack aint got many leftovas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss my boy.
> Eye reckon it's juss settlin in. He is very happy in his new place and I'm a proud Mama, but DANG.



If Keebs was here, she'd give me a hug. JUSS SAYIN.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Matthew Staford the QB for Detroit that happened to be the QB for Georgia is gonna marry a UGA cheerleader in three months. Guess he was a DGD.

Oh, forgot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya'll borin. I'm going to FB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I got Quang, so that helps a little.



crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> crap



Awwwwwwwe thanks. I needed that. 





Lawd there I go  again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Msh22 got potential for leadership tanight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Msh22 got potential for leadership tanight.



I done grown up. I AM the leader Ya'll need to follow my lead. 
Aint got to Tarzan status yet tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I will NOT be useless like billy. no.no smiley


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

I gotta go be useful. 








Where the GONE smiley


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll borin. I'm going to FB.



  don't leave us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta go be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



going to watch the second half and see if the 'boys can come back?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matthew Staford the QB for Detroit that happened to be the QB for Georgia is gonna marry a UGA cheerleader in three months. Guess he was a DGD.
> 
> Oh, forgot.



Suh played for Nebraska.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Homemade beef stew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta go be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GONE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Wheww....ate too much spaghetti.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> GONE



You know 
One of the ones the hmdo3 aint broke. 


Dang, it's getting cold out there. 

Moving South I tell ya, moving South.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

The cold is moving south or are you picking up roots?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wheww....ate too much spaghetti.



You got Quang. 


We aint sketti eaters, but have it once a year.(I think it's been more than a year this time)  Tomorrow is the day. Got some ground venison  thawing out. 




DANG, I'm  again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The cold is moving south or are you picking up roots?



Aint no roots to pick up down South.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Think I might ease back into town and eat at the Awful Waffle.  I got some chili and hotdogz, but I can't compete wif CMC . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I finally made it, how is everyone doing tonite


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss my boy.
> Eye reckon it's juss settlin in. He is very happy in his new place and I'm a proud Mama, but DANG.


            


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know
> One of the ones the hmdo3 aint broke.
> 
> 
> ...


 Come On!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Moving South I tell ya, moving South.



That's what I keep telling my wife. It is going down to 0 or lower here next week. My cows will get very cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't care nuthin bout no 0 weather.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah ya'll can keep that 0 weather up there


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah ya'll can keep that 0 weather up there



Was thinking bout sending you a 55 gal. drum of it. Might come in handy next July.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Was thinking bout sending you a 55 gal. drum of it. Might come in handy next July.



Send it on down, but it might spoil between now and then


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well........ imagine that. The clouds finally parted and it's a full moon. That explains that.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ imagine that. The clouds finally parted and it's a full moon. That explains that.


didja here me howling?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Well went to the Huddle House instead of WH, it sucked.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Wish they had a restaurant up here that served them little whole catfish. Bout 5 or 6 inches long.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well went to the Huddle House instead of WH, it sucked.



Well at least you got some ammo to compete with CMC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish they had a restaurant up here that served them little whole catfish. Bout 5 or 6 inches long.





There's one in Oconee that does, you can hurt yoself on 'em !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's one in Oconee that does, you can hurt yoself on 'em !!



Would you run me a mess of them by here Quack? Get plenty of hush puppies and cole slaw. I will have the beer cold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Would you run me a mess of them by here Quack? Get plenty of hush puppies and cole slaw. I will have the beer cold.





Ifn you ever make it down my way I'll be glad to buy you and your wife supper there !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn you ever make it down my way I'll be glad to buy you and your wife supper there !!!



Cold as its fixin to get up here, I need to be down there anyway.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish they had a restaurant up here that served them little whole catfish. Bout 5 or 6 inches long.





Hooked On Quack said:


> There's one in Oconee that does, you can hurt yoself on 'em !!





KyDawg said:


> Would you run me a mess of them by here Quack? Get plenty of hush puppies and cole slaw. I will have the beer cold.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn you ever make it down my way I'll be glad to buy you and your wife supper there !!!


Herbs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Herbs!!





Yep, they don't serve alcohol, we do our drankin in the parking lot !! 



Betcha Mista Charlie eats the tails of those catfish first !!  I do !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Linda loves catfish, but she prefers the fillets. She was born in New York and aint to good at fighting them bones.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

How are you today Mr Ruttn?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya'll tryin to make a fella hungry


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

Mornin boys,let's make some money!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys,let's make some money!



Been makin it, goes back to regular pay tomorrow nite for a few days


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been makin it, goes back to regular pay tomorrow nite for a few days



Mine starts tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, they don't serve alcohol, we do our drankin in the parking lot !!
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha Mista Charlie eats the tails of those catfish first !!  I do !!


Fried catfish tails = tater chips!!.......You just can't eat one!!



KyDawg said:


> How are you today Mr Ruttn?


Doing Good Mr. Charlie.........Gonna hate going back to work after 17 days off tomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

After 17 days, that would be worse than rough.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

17 days, you might want get directions so you'll know where you work


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

They would have to retrain me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> After 17 days, that would be worse than rough.





Wycliff said:


> 17 days, you might want get directions so you'll know where you work





KyDawg said:


> They would have to retrain me.


I dread seeing the emails that have piled up since I have been gone!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fried catfish tails = tater chips!!.......You just can't eat one!!
> 
> Doing Good Mr. Charlie.........Gonna hate going back to work after 17 days off tomorrow





Wycliff said:


> 17 days, you might want get directions so you'll know where you work





KyDawg said:


> They would have to retrain me.





17 days off and I'd be in rehab . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Just did a lil shopping at the farm, freezer slam full of deer meat and sausage, got me a sack full !!


Sausage is 50/50 hog and deer and it sho is GOOOD !!  Dawn fixed some sausage n gravy biscuits out there the other morning and LAAAAAAAWD it was RIGHTEOUS !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just did a lil shopping at the farm, freezer slam full of deer meat and sausage, got me a sack full !!
> 
> 
> Sausage is 50/50 hog and deer and it sho is GOOOD !!  Dawn fixed some sausage n gravy biscuits out there the other morning and LAAAAAAAWD it was RIGHTEOUS !!



That sounds really good!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just did a lil shopping at the farm, freezer slam full of deer meat and sausage, got me a sack full !!
> 
> 
> Sausage is 50/50 hog and deer and it sho is GOOOD !!  Dawn fixed some sausage n gravy biscuits out there the other morning and LAAAAAAAWD it was RIGHTEOUS !!



Ya'll killin me tonite talkin about all this food


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

BRB gonna hit the vending machine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonder if you could just order a plate full of catfish tails... 


Think I'll ax them next time we go .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll killin me tonite talkin about all this food





Wycliff said:


> BRB gonna hit the vending machine





Wymidnightbro gotz da munchkies, he'll end up spendin $10 on junk !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I will go to sleep tonight and dream bout some of them fried fiddlers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2015)

They advertise fiddlers at the restaurants up here and the catfish are longer than the plate they serve them on.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wymidnightbro gotz da munchkies, he'll end up spendin $10 on junk !!!



At this rate they gonna need a armed guard to collect the money from the vending machines


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They advertise fiddlers at the restaurants up here and the catfish are longer than the plate they serve them on.




I won't turn 'em down, but I like the squealers, back when I lived on Sinclair we could catch em day and night off my dock.  Used to bait them with rice and dog food.  Perfect eating size, lil rascals would fin you in a heartbeat too. 





Wycliff said:


> At this rate they gonna need a armed guard to collect the money from the vending machines





Wy gonna spend all his OT on the cracka machine !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 17 days off and I'd be in rehab . .



Not going to be easy going back into the real world!!

Good night folks!!.....That alarm clock will sound off way before I'm ready for it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Just thought of sumpin.  Wonder what they do with all the fish tails after making filets ???


Voila, fried tails !!!  I could be a gazillionare like Jag !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not going to be easy going back into the real world!!
> 
> Good night folks!!.....That alarm clock will sound off way before I'm ready for it!!





Later Mitch, it'll be Friday fo you know it !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Mitch, it'll be Friday fo you know it !!



I hope so


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just thought of sumpin.  Wonder what they do with all the fish tails after making filets ???
> 
> 
> Voila, fried tails !!!  I could be a gazillionare like Jag !!



Quack gone be rich


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just thought of sumpin.  Wonder what they do with all the fish tails after making filets ???
> 
> 
> Voila, fried tails !!!  I could be a gazillionare like Jag !!



Mama always got mad when i cut the tails off bream. She loved a crunchy fish tater chip.
Wonder how well fish flavored chips would do between the frito's and dorito's?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

they would have to go in the organic section


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

My desk looks like a convenience store blew up on it, gone be 300 pounds by Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack gone be rich




No mo midnight shift chalkmining for me !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> Mama always got mad when i cut the tails off bream. She loved a crunchy fish tater chip.
> Wonder how well fish flavored chips would do between the frito's and dorito's?




I know from now on every fish I fillet I'll be saving the tails to fry up !!!   Why haven't I thought of this before??


Okay now, fish flavored chips sounds purty nasty...




Wycliff said:


> My desk looks like a convenience store blew up on it, gone be 300 pounds by Friday





LOLing, woke up Charlie !!!

  Glad they took our vending machines out several years ago.  I hafta ride all the way to the plant for junk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Stoopid full moon, I'll never get a nap tonight, that and belching that nasty Huddle Booger . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

These are pretty good http://www.herrs.com/product.php?id=9


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> These are pretty good http://www.herrs.com/product.php?id=9





Thanks ALOT, I just ordered a case . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Dawn bought me a lb of jerky from Striplings,  $27 !!  EEEEEEK !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought me a lb of jerky from Striplings,  $27 !!  EEEEEEK !!



Yep. They proud of it. If i don't kill a deer soon, i'll be out too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ALOT, I just ordered a case . .





Walmart here carries them 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought me a lb of jerky from Striplings,  $27 !!  EEEEEEK !!



Wow that's gotta be better than duck huntin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. They proud of it. If i don't kill a deer soon, i'll be out too.





I realize there's alot of work/effort/expense going in it, BUT $27 a lb ?????   


Gonna pick up a 100lb doe Tuesday from the same place you and I went.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I realize there's alot of work/effort/expense going in it, BUT $27 a lb ?????
> 
> 
> Gonna pick up a 100lb doe Tuesday from the same place you and I went.



Beef roast is expensive and thats what they use.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Beef roast is expensive and thats what they use.





I like yours as good, if not better.  Price is MUCH better !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll go read for a lil while, Wybro be killin some chips, and candy bars . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Dead soldiers everywhere


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm out too.
Y'all stay safe.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2015)

nite Bama


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2015)

Stupid E-stop systems!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid E-stop systems!




Work too good


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Work too good



IDK! Genius plant engineer had a company pressure wash the inside of the building while I was off! Now everything is jacked up!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> IDK! Genius plant engineer had a company pressure wash the inside of the building while I was off! Now everything is jacked up!



Water and electricity go together so well


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Goot moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Water and electricity go together so well



Water mixes with plastic really good too.

Well sure is dark outside.   Just like the coffee inside


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Thought you might need it to wash down all the junk food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you might need it to wash down all the junk food.





Mornin GW and BOG !!!


Wy prolly had to empty his trashcan from all the snack wrappings he et !!!



Finished reading my book, cleaned out the refrigerator and defrosted the freezer !! 


'Bout got this one whupped Wy and BOG !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you might need it to wash down all the junk food.




I really don't need anymore sugar it will be 12:00 before I get off this sugar high as it is.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin GW and BOG !!!
> 
> 
> Wy prolly had to empty his trashcan from all the snack wrappings he et !!!
> ...




Took trash out already didn't want dayshift thinking all I did all night was eat 


Won't be long now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I really don't need anymore sugar it will be 12:00 before I get off this sugar high as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya'll can't send somebody to town to getcha sumpin to eat ??


How far of a drive to you have ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll can't send somebody to town to getcha sumpin to eat ??
> 
> 
> How far of a drive to you have ??



Nope, we use to have drivers that did multiple short in town runs that would pick you up something while they were out, but those loads have went away. I only live about 15-20 miles from the plant.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nope, we use to have drivers that did multiple short in town runs that would pick you up something while they were out, but those loads have went away. I only live about 15-20 miles from the plant.




44 miles round trip for me.




Wycliff said:


>





Ya idjit . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Wy do ya'll use Brandt, or Sweco screens for your product ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 44 miles round trip for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What


----------



## Hankus (Jan 5, 2015)

gonna be rough after that week off, hope my ride cranks this mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wy do ya'll use Brandt, or Sweco screens for your product ??




I think on one process


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Hankus said:


> gonna be rough after that week off, hope my ride cranks this mornin




Sent ya a PM neph, my bad. 





Wycliff said:


> I think on one process





10-4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What




Naw, I gotz a lil wussy Jeep Liberty I drive back and forth to work, dang thing don't get but 18 gpms.


Only time I drove my truck out here was the day of the ice storm.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

That's what I'm gonna do around tax time is buy me a little beater just to drive to and from work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's what I'm gonna do around tax time is buy me a little beater just to drive to and from work





Been doing it for years now, but this one gets the worse mileage of any work car/truck I've ever had.



There's a bad lil Isuzu diesel 4x4 in the S & S that gets 40mpg.  Think he wants a lil too much though.



Would LOVE to have that Ruger 10/22 magnum, and I know the guy that's got it on S&S, but daaaaaang he's proud of it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Wy, Quack, and BOG

Have some good shut eye.

About time for me to push away from the b'fast table and SSS.

By the way Wy, what is this sugar in coffee mess?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy, Quack, and BOG
> 
> Have some good shut eye.
> 
> ...



I knew I was gonna get blasted for that one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy, Quack, and BOG
> 
> Have some good shut eye.
> 
> ...





Good day to ya GW !!!



Later nightwalkers, hope the daywalkers have a superb Monday too !!  Be back Wed night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been doing it for years now, but this one gets the worse mileage of any work car/truck I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm whooped!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

g'moanin......... 


anyone seen/heard from Cricket lately?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good Morning, gonna be a busy day, trying to catchup on everything not done in two weeks. Hope all is good!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

close


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Mornin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Sup Mudro? 


WY still up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Off the rest of the week til Sunday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Off the rest of the week til Sunday!



Gotta work the rest of the week.  I need to get back in the norm though,  There for a while i didnt even know what day it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta work the rest of the week.  I need to get back in the norm though,  There for a while i didnt even know what day it was.



I go back for 3 weeks straight though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Country ham and biskit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta work the rest of the week.  I need to get back in the norm though,  There for a while i didnt even know what day it was.



I still don't. 
Gotta go get some calendars for this place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

smoked breakfast link sausage wif mustard


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss my boy.
> Eye reckon it's juss settlin in. He is very happy in his new place and I'm a proud Mama, but DANG.



 sadz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

had butterfly back strap wrapped in bacon for lunch yesterday woohoo good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

where durt hiding?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where durt hiding?



After all that rain, probly wiff Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> After all that rain, probly wiff Mud.



 Good one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

jeff c made me LOL


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

lol-ing @ Jeff C Hole


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> lol-ing @ Jeff C Hole



once again, sorry bout your loss


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

means a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Anybody wanna go to New Orleans Sunday?


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm herra......I love Mondays after vacation..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm herra......I love Mondays after vacation..........



Me too.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody wanna go to New Orleans Sunday?


I do, I do! Never ever been..........


rydert said:


> I'm herra......I love Mondays after vacation..........


Dude, me too!!


Jeff C. said:


> Me too.


you're just being sarcastic........

Lunch call!!!!!!!
Last of the ribs, tater salad, black eyed peas & cornbread........... 
now I gotta think of something to cook for supper...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm herra......I love Mondays after vacation..........


I don't believe this is a true statement. 


Jeff C. said:


> Me too.


Really?


Keebs said:


> I do, I do! Never ever been..........
> 
> Dude, me too!!
> 
> ...



Having our annual besketti suppa tonight. I think it's been longer than a year this time. Maybe 2 years.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't believe this is a true statement.
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


That's a monthly meal at my house.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I do, I do! Never ever been..........
> 
> Dude, me too!!
> 
> ...



Won't be back til Wednesday afternoon.

Not me!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't believe this is a true statement.
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Really!


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's a monthly meal at my house.............



mine too.....might be every 3 weeks


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been playing employee counselor this morning..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I've been playing employee counselor this morning..........



them gonna be some screwed up employees


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> them gonna be some screwed up employees


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I've been playing employee counselor this morning..........



What do employee counselors do? 

Eatin a bowl of leftova spaghetti now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> them gonna be some screwed up employees





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




  

Yeah...sorry for the delayed reaction bOOM bOOM, but they already were. 

DertO just makin matters worse.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> them gonna be some screwed up employees





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> What do employee counselors do?
> 
> Eatin a bowl of leftova spaghetti now!





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...sorry for the delayed reaction bOOM bOOM, but they already were.
> 
> DertO just makin matters worse.



wow......you guys/girls know me too well


and thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

a certain military term comes to mind..  Not forum safe but it ends in BARD.   poor employees


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> wow......you guys/girls know me too well
> 
> 
> and thanks



What are you tellin them dert....give us some examples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like the drivelerz need some counseling.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Won't be back til Wednesday afternoon.


I wish......... 


rydert said:


> mine too.....might be every 3 weeks


yep, that's my "go to" if I haven't fixed it in a couple weeks..... 


rydert said:


> I've been playing employee counselor this morning..........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> them gonna be some screwed up employees





Jeff C. said:


> What are you tellin them dert....give us some examples.


yeah, what Chief said.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

smoked chicken, black eyed peas, and salad.    FULL


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

well, one is having girlfriend problems.........I told him to get a dog.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> smoked chicken, black eyed peas, and salad.    FULL



Found a ziploc baggie of dark chocolate fudge in the fridge....had to make myself put it back before I ate all of it


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

another is having money problems......I told him to get a dog......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> well, one is having girlfriend problems.........I told him to get a dog.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Next.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

Dert = Dr Phil


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

wasn't even tryin'


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

one of my pet peeves in being at work on time........why can't you be at work on time?......I may need some counseling on this one myself.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> one of my pet peeves in being at work on time........why can't you be at work on time?......I may need some counseling on this one myself.....



Get a dog.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> smoked chicken, black eyed peas, and salad.    FULL


now you made me hungry again & those ribs were good ta deff!


rydert said:


> well, one is having girlfriend problems.........I told him to get a dog.........


you're good!


rydert said:


> another is having money problems......I told him to get a dog......


ok, maybe not...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Get a dog.






that;s my line.............


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> now you made me hungry again & those ribs were good ta deff!
> 
> you're good!
> 
> ok, maybe not...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> that;s my line.............



do you want a cat?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do you want a cat?


As much as I love both my dogs, cats really are the easier pet........ you don't have to board them when you leave at least.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Dert has had a ruff day at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Wait, I do have a cat pic that is forum safe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Found another


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wait, I do have a cat pic that is forum safe.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wait, I do have a cat pic that is forum safe.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Found another


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

what kind of cat pic wouldn't be forum safe?  Please explain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dert has had a ruff day at work.



Worse than this one?


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what kind of cat pic wouldn't be forum safe?  Please explain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do you want a cat?



dert was not very inclusive....he must have a pet peeve.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dert has had a ruff day at work.





I had to read it twice........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Worse than this one?



Had to rename it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I had to read it twice........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2015)

im confuzzled


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im confuzzled



Hang on.....I'll see if I can get dert back over here to counsel you.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im confuzzled


get a dog...........


Jeff C. said:


> Hang on.....I'll see if I can get dert back over here to counsel you.


:no:no smiley, I got it for him............ he's got his hands full........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> get a dog...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

Somebody gift wrapped a cat. How nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> get a dog...........
> 
> :no:no smiley, I got it for him............ he's got his hands full........



He needs to be more inclusive and not so discriminating.....plus, I figgered he'd tell Nancy to get a cat.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He needs to be more inclusive and not so discriminating.....plus, I figgered he'd tell Nancy to get a cat.


he's a pit bull person.......... sorry.......... but ain't nuttin wrong wiff cats!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody gift wrapped a cat. How nice.


it's more entertaining when the tape is just on their paws............ don't ask how I know this........


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

cats are always licking themselves...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he's a pit bull person.......... sorry.......... but ain't nuttin wrong wiff cats!



How many you got?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How many you got?


2  but still waiting to find another bobtailed one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> cats are always licking themselves...............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> cats are always licking themselves...............


theyz cleaner than yo kidz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Cats don't bark and practically tear the house apart when someone pulls in my driveway either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

They steal baby's breath.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

They poop in yo flower beds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

In the sand box too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

They will pee on your back door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

They always fight at night under your bedroom winder.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

they leave tracks all ova your truck.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cats are pretty much good for nothin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

They mean.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

if a black one crosses in front of you.....it brings you bad luck.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

I miss my cat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

She was an attack cat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> if a black one crosses in front of you.....it brings you bad luck.....



Turn around and go the other direction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

She did not allow other dogs in the yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. It cold up here and the thermometer aint going nowhere but down.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I miss my cat.



speaking of......where's mud....I need him to tell someone hi for me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turn around and go the other direction.



That's what I do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't got no cats. They'z erywhere. We got a black one that looks like a small panther that loves to hang out in our yard. He does all of the above and Drives my dogs CRAZY.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

You cant get rid of a cat cause the stupid things got 9 lives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. It cold up here and the thermometer aint going nowhere but down.



Afternoon Pops........Send it on down hera!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

We had a calico cat one time. He left us for the neighbor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You cant get rid of a cat cause the stupid things got 9 lives.



Tease them with a lil curiosity.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

cats like chickens........just sayin..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Pops........Send it on down hera!



HUSH.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> cats like chickens........just sayin..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> cats like chickens........just sayin..



Wonder if you could race cats?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

We had a German Shepherd one time named Augie.....should've called him Curiosity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

He'd just soon kill a cat as look at it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cats aint smart enough to race Bo$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

He didn like skwerls either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We had a calico cat one time. He left us for the neighbor.



Male calico cats are actually rare.  Genetics but it does happen.




rydert said:


> if a black one crosses in front of you.....it brings you bad luck.....



cross your fingers until you can throw the curse off on another object.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Yall ever catch a wild kitten in a fish net?


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if you could race cats?



not sure about cats.......I know you can race chickens though......There is a guy that post on here that used to race them down in Moultrie Ga. He also raced some around Doerun Ga.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if you could race cats?



With or without the use of fireworks or kerosene?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

My dog caught a squirrel once. Ya'll ever hear a dog scream like a lady

Now he chases em, but stops just in time to NOT catch em.


Well, that was before the stroke. He can't run so good now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

Ridirt now you know that it was Bay Ga, and furthermore I......oh I wish you would just forget about them chickens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ever catch a wild kitten in a fish net?



Matter of fact we had a whole family of kittens got caught in the crab basket(the metal kind). H22 saved em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

I chased chickens before so I guess I have raced them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2015)

sorry mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> not sure about cats.......I know you can race chickens though......There is a guy that post on here that used to race them down in Moultrie Ga. He also raced some around Doerun Ga.





KyDawg said:


> Ridirt now you know that it was Bay Ga, and furthermore I......oh I wish you would just forget about them chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My dog caught a squirrel once. Ya'll ever hear a dog scream like a lady
> 
> Now he chases em, but stops just in time to NOT catch em.
> 
> ...



Yeah...that's why that german shepherd killed everyone he could get his mouth on from then on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well.......... look at the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

I go to go count my cold cows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I go to go count my cold cows.



Let us know how many you didn see, Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Quack is awake.....may have got some good sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm bout to take a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

hi.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

This one's 'bout done,  ya want me to start the next one ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

Lock  her down hom03hole !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

Getting close


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

yep; i'm about to shut this one down


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

lock it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

close it too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cats are pretty much good for nothin.


they keep rats AND snakes away!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. It cold up here and the thermometer aint going nowhere but down.


I got my long handles out & ready!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Male calico cats are actually rare.  Genetics but it does happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gobble knows the real deal!


KyDawg said:


> Ridirt now you know that it was Bay Ga, and furthermore I......oh I wish you would just forget about them chickens.


    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matter of fact we had a whole family of kittens got caught in the crab basket(the metal kind). H22 saved em.


 tell him I said thank you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.......... look at the time.


bye.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.


well hello there sleepy head........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

Quack hasn't welcomed our new member yet.  very rude; may have to give an infraction for that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack hasn't welcomed our new member yet.  very rude; may have to give an infraction for that









New one started, be sure and watch the video . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not done with this one yet.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

5 more post?

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

yes?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

nope, less than 4 now.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2015)

ya'll GIT!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

done


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

Lok-R-Down


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

tryin' too


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2015)

they moved the button again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2015)

hom03 = incompetent at his job


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2015)

Keebs said git!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> keebs said git!!



oh!!!


----------

